# Moen faucet pull out sprayer will not retract



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What does the under sink piping look like?

A weight on the hose pulls the head down into place----if the hose is hung up on the piping---you will need to move a few things out of the way--


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> What does the under sink piping look like?
> 
> A weight on the hose pulls the head down into place----if the hose is hung up on the piping---you will need to move a few things out of the way--


Haha thanks Mike that was the issue. The weight needed to be moved up the hose a little bit.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah. Had the same issue. Had to put a shield in there to keep my wife from piling stuff in the way of the hose.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Ive been pulling what hair I have left out for the past 2 months tryin to figure out why this thing would not fully retract. I had to laugh when from Mike's advice, it was something so simple.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

collegetry said:


> Ive been pulling what hair I have left out for the past 2 months tryin to figure out why this thing would not fully retract. I had to laugh when from Mike's advice, it was something so simple.


2 months, and you didn't think to look under the sink? hmmm.:laughing::no:


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Seattle2k said:


> 2 months, and you didn't think to look under the sink? hmmm.:laughing::no:


Wasnt leaking thats the only reason I would think to look under sink. Who would of thunk there'd be a weight on the hose.


----------



## jzingley (Nov 24, 2016)

My kitchen faucet hose is sticking. The weight is not the issue. I took the weight off and it still sticks to pull out and I have to crawl underneath to pull it back in.


----------



## Chris130 (Feb 3, 2014)

jzingley said:


> My kitchen faucet hose is sticking. The weight is not the issue. I took the weight off and it still sticks to pull out and I have to crawl underneath to pull it back in.


If this is not a new fixture, then the exterior of the hose may have gotten something sticky on it and is now getting gummed up on the inside track.

Pull the hose out as far as you can and clean it off good. A coating of a dry lubricant like a teflon spray (or even graphite powder) can then help smooth things out (no pun intended), but shouldn't then attract more gunk.

Cheers, Chris


----------

